# FS: 125 Gallon Full Setup [Oak Finish]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my "lucky" tank and I've had success in breeding any fish that I have in this tank (including Discus).

I am also selling African Cichlids here: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ding-group-peacocks-etc-tank-clean-out-25360/

The tank aetup is a petsmart tank with oak finish (which you cant get anymore) and is a perfect show tank to have in your living room etc.

*The setup comes with the following:*
- 125 Gallon Tank [oak trim]
- Matching Stand
- Matching Lights 
- Glass Canopy
- *Ehiem 2260 Filter (with full media)*
- Underwater Heater
- Other goodies that come with the tank setup (like plant gravel - cheap eco and extra 7200k shop lights, automatic feeder etc)

*All for $580*

A new ehiem 2260 filter itself sells for $420+tax US (without media), you can look at another $150+tax 
price source: Eheim 2260 Canister Filter - Home & Garden - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review

*Want to sell together as a set*

Some videos of the tank:
African Cichlids 1





*Pick Up Only 
(you need to arrange your own transport and an extra helping hand)*


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

More Videos:

African Cichlids 2


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Another Video:

Discus Breeding


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for a great deal... Good luck with the sale....


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

does it come with the fish


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave 

jling, if you want fish, I have another thread where I am selling them. I dont mind selling them together.
PM me for more details.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump. still available


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Can't believe no one pick this one up yet !! The stand OR the filter alone almost worth the asking price.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Can't believe no one pick this one up yet !! The stand OR the filter alone almost worth the asking price.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.


I second that plus this tank is in good condition, i have seen it before. Nice tank


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the free bumps 

Still available. Can be ready for pickup within a week as majority of my fish are sold.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Last bump. If it doesn't sell, I am keeping it.


----------



## sonymark100 (Mar 29, 2012)

How much are u asking and what does it include


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank aetup is a petsmart tank with oak finish (which you cant get anymore) and is a perfect show tank to have in your living room etc.

The setup comes with the following:
- 125 Gallon Tank [oak trim]
- Matching Stand
- Matching Lights 
- Glass Canopy
- Ehiem 2260 Filter (with full media)
- Underwater Heater
- Other goodies that come with the tank setup (like plant gravel - cheap eco and extra 7200k shop lights, automatic feeder etc)

All for $580

A new ehiem 2260 filter itself sells for $420+tax US (without media), you can look at another $150+tax 
price source: Eheim 2260 Canister Filter - Home & Garden - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review

Want to sell together as a set


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

PM Sent. Waiting for a your replay

Regards,


----------



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey im interested if its still available.
Thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Tank sold.
closing thread


----------

